# critique my bike master build with a pic



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

see signature…..


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm 51….not very flexible….and will not be racing……it's very comfortable…..


----------



## ridesmasterx (Aug 3, 2013)

You put your rear derailleur on upside-down!!


Other than that, all looks good.

I have the same bike and color scheme. Other than that, I went with a black saddle, a deeper drop handlebar and a stem that is more polished and at zero degrees. All personal preferences.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I LOVE it! I'm a huge fan of white bikes, and the PR59(?) is absolutely perfect. The only thing I'd change is the stem, to a little less bulky and polished alloy VO model. Those wheels look sweet too!


----------



## Flbikejunkie (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice. Thinking about a similar build, n+1


----------



## Rob-c (Jul 4, 2014)

Very nice, like the wheels
are you left handed ?


----------



## ridesmasterx (Aug 3, 2013)

I give it 👍👍 since its nearly identical to mine. I built mine with a Wabi cycles silver stem, Velo Orange seat post and Kinlin rims similar to the now, XR-240. I also just used the black cable housings that came with the Athena group. i put mine together in 2012.
Hopefully you’re still enjoying the ride? I like riding my gravel bike a few times and then jumping back on the Colnago for a “like I stole it“ feeling.


----------

